# Thinking about a goldendoodle



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

https://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/5133519997.html

We are thinking about getting another dog. I have not thought about a goldendoodle but I just love the coloring and this little guy is too cute. I'm worried about the problems that are seen in this breed. Does anyone know if you see less problems in 1st generation than subsequent generations?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know too much about the breed cross , but i do know they can inherit hip disorders. Check and see if the breeder has had both parents hips done , eyes ….you can check the hip scores on the OFA site or Penn Hip.

Poodles have issues with von Wilibrands (sp) disease i know and of course Goldens can have the hip dysplasia problems.

Interested to see if others have more experience with the breeding.
I don't know if first generations have more chance of these problems versus later generations…

Nice looking pup though , a real cutie  Pretty coloring , although I'm partial to the reds and golden colors. 

How exciting to be puppy hunting !!!!! Enjoy the ride


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

The only thing I know is that a few of our friends and relatives have them. They complain that they are very dumb. Untrainable. None of them will come to their call, sit, or stay. They wander off and won't come back. The upside is that they bark very little and are cuddly. None of these dogs are related to each other...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are using them a lot as seeing eye dogs i know and therapy dogs now due to the less shedding because of the crossing with the poodle.

I have seen people with them and some are very smart and trainable.
Some do agility , and other sports. Its always a crap shoot , just like anything else , you never know what your going to get . 
Just do your health checks on the parents and further back if you could.
Its all you can really do.

Some can be very high strung , others laid back...


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

We have quiet a few that come to the clinic. As loggyacres livestock said they don't generally seem to be the smartest dogs. The biggest issue I've seen is urinary issues. Don't know why, but I'd say 75% have had some issue. Hips dysplasia is an issue. And many people don't realize they need to be groomed regularly. There is a breeder here that tells buyers they only need grooming once a year  
The coats are hit and miss. Some shed more than others. Depending on how much poodle they are. I've noticed in the past year miniature and "toy" doodles have become really popular.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The puppy is sold. I really didn't need another dog so I guess it is good. He was just too cute not to think about.


----------

